# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  piano

## Bosco

Yo, I made a piano song using TruePiano synth, idk what genre it goes in but it relaxs me...check it out

its call "piano,drums still needed"

www.myspace.com/tbglp

----------

